# Aura blue berried



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Happy to announce I got my first aura blue berried today, very happy, after I thought she may have health problems when half her tail disappeared, then one if the two fans grew back leaving her with a 3 pointed tail... Could be mixed with ether a tiger or aura blue, ether way she's going into the quarantine tank soon


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Dman said:


> Happy to announce I got my first aura blue berried today, very happy, after I thought she may have health problems when half her tail disappeared, then one if the two fans grew back leaving her with a 3 pointed tail... Could be mixed with ether a tiger or aura blue, ether way she's going into the quarantine tank soon


Picture please !!


----------



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

I'll attach a picture he sent this morning. I'm not seeing the one he posted either. I'm very interested to see what comes out....


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)




----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Dman said:


>


I only see a snowwhite... no aura blue


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Nope won't let me load it ether, weird


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

just curious. where did you get the aura blue shrimps from?

Canada or USA...who was the seller?


----------



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

I think the tapatalk pictures are down I'll go on the pc in a bit a post it.

The shrimp come from Singapore. The strange part was, they weren't sure what it was when ordered.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

It does look like an aura blue, but it also looks a lot like my Blue Jelly (rilis)  Either way its blue and very nice (i love blue shrimps) so congrats on the eggs and hopefully you will have baby blue shrimpies running around your tank soon.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Great, my congratulations!


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

I had a blue jelly ( blue fairy ) and it died the other day. It really sucked, I wanna get some more, but the aura blue are much different looking, much darker, and it makes me think there mixed with a super tiger or something cause some have faint orange eyes, and orange tails  but blue shrimp are def my favorite aswell I want to get a nice show tank going upstairs in my house and get a could blue bolts


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Actually the Aura Blue is a Caridina Serrata or over in Germany they are called Tuepfel shrimp. I had some last year but they bred so slowly that eventually I sold them off. They are the same breed as Tangerine Tigers (which I had too) just another color morph that was developed. They come in Red which is the original color I believe.

Yes they do have orange on the tails, and will breed with any Caridina species. Here is a link that you can see and read more about them.

http://www.shrimpnow.com/forums/showthread.php/8887-Aura-Blue-Shrimps


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Dman said:


> I had a blue jelly ( blue fairy ) and it died the other day. It really sucked, I wanna get some more, but the aura blue are much different looking, much darker, and it makes me think there mixed with a super tiger or something cause some have faint orange eyes, and orange tails  but blue shrimp are def my favorite aswell I want to get a nice show tank going upstairs in my house and get a could blue bolts


That jelly shrimps look unexpected. We all accustom that shrimp are clear inside. These guys are not


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Igor the Blue Jelly like the Aura Blue are a more solid looking shrimp than say the Blue Pearl which is mostly transparent body. The Blue Jelly (not the one above) is a selectively bred Blue Rili (same as the red rili) but the middle part is NOT transparent....they have managed to breed that out in the Blue Rilis.

The Aura Blue is actually more like the tiger shrimps, they do actally have some faint tiger markings, more noticeable on the Tangerine and Reds than the blues, and will crossbreed with both CRS and Tigers if they are in the same tank.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Happy to announce my blue aura had its babies today, still has some in its sac but have seen two of its babies in its hang in baby box


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Jebelz008 (Jul 21, 2009)

Really nice!


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

There absolutely tiny, there escaping the net cause a bit was over flowed, but i am hoping the best for everyone  there's lots more out. There in a breeder box but I think I'm just gonna let them out into the tank, they would be able to find alot more food and area to grow


----------



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

Here is 3 pics of my 2 prego ones. Not great pics. One is super blue right now, while the one who has lost her colour has been berried for about 2-3 weeks.

Also got this video... If you want to check it out.


----------



## Jebelz008 (Jul 21, 2009)

Awwwww!! So jealous,I hope you'll save few for me How do you feed them barley? Do you cook it?
Good luck with these little beauties.


----------

